# How do you tie a lead rope to a snap hook?



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

If it is a 3 strand rope, I braid it back.

Link to braiding back the end of the rope Splicing Guide - 3 Strand Back Splice

Link to braiding in the snap
Eye Splice | How to tie the Eye Splice | Splicing Knots

If it is a solid woven rope, I tie it with a bowline knot. 
Here is a link Bowline Knot | How to tie a Bowline Knot | Boating Knots

They are really easy and with a little practice, it takes less than 5 minutes. If you burn the ends of the rope (or strands of a 3 strand rope), they will not fray.

Make sure you use a strong snap. We use big bull snaps with good swivels in them or the heavy 'quick release' snaps that you turn to release. The trigger snaps -- even the biggest ones -- break very easily if a horse sets back when tied.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

^^^^^Exactly what Cheri said, braid the rope back. Been doing that for years. The ones with the cheap metal cleat/clamp won't last long, so I've always used a big brass bull snap and braided the rope into it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

